# Petties coming available - Part II



## Dave Martell (Jul 20, 2017)

I have qty. 4 - 160mm petties in O1 to make and have gathered up some interesting colored woods that I want to use on them.

I'm thinking that maybe some of you might be interested in these knives, and if so, you could claim them and then pick which combo best suits you prior to me guessing and doing what I think is best. If you help me I'll return the favor and reduce the costs by discounting each knife. See details below....




Steel Choices

O1 - *$299*



Handle Configuration Choices

Western (hidden tang only)

Wa Oval

Wa octagonal



Ferrule/Bolster Material Choices

Blackwood

Black Buffalo + $15

Blonde Buffalo + $20

_*Note - if you have another wood type that you're thinking about please ask as I have many types of small cut off blocks and likely have what you're looking for.




_Spacers

Nickel silver or copper (thin only) Westerns + $10 / Wa + $35

_*Note - metal spacers will be paired along with black G10_


G10 (in various thicknesses - mostly thin & various colors) 





Shipping

Included in USA only 




Purchasing

Please contact through PM or email if interested in purchasing. 





Thanks,
Dave


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 20, 2017)

I used 1/2 of the teal maple burl block on another knife, here's what it looks like finished....


----------



## KCMande (Jul 20, 2017)

Was really hoping if I ignored this thread long enough someone would jump on the the combo I wanted. I should not buy another Martell petty, but they are nearly perfect small knives. 

Dave, how do you feel about western hidden, orange box elder, blonde ferrule copper spacer?


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 20, 2017)

KCMande said:


> Was really hoping if I ignored this thread long enough someone would jump on the the combo I wanted. I should not buy another Martell petty, but they are nearly perfect small knives.
> 
> Dave, how do you feel about western hidden, orange box elder, blonde ferrule copper spacer?




Can you picture how that'll look all finished up? I think that's a good combo Kevin :doublethumbsup:


----------



## KCMande (Jul 20, 2017)

Dave Martell said:


> Can you picture how that'll look all finished up? I think that's a good combo Kevin :doublethumbsup:



"I fancy myself an Autumn"
I could see this happening Dave. What are your thoughts?


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 21, 2017)

KCMande said:


> "I fancy myself an Autumn"
> I could see this happening Dave. What are your thoughts?




We should talk.


----------



## daddy yo yo (Jul 21, 2017)

That purple box elder... :bigeek: Dave, please do not talk me into buying this one... You'd have me at, "Hello"... :angel2:


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 21, 2017)

daddy yo yo said:


> That purple box elder... :bigeek: Dave, please do not talk me into buying this one... You'd have me at, "Hello"... :angel2:




Well then I won't tell you that it looks just as good on the other side and that it's actually a deeper darker purple in person. I wouldn't want you to be even more interested in it.


----------



## ashy2classy (Jul 21, 2017)

Looking forward to seeing these when they're finished!


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 21, 2017)

Sorry Manuel...

Purple Box Elder is taken


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 21, 2017)

The *Orange Box Elder *is taken.


----------



## daddy yo yo (Jul 22, 2017)

Dave Martell said:


> Sorry Manuel...
> 
> Purple Box Elder is taken


1 day break (biking) and... That's probably karma...


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 22, 2017)

daddy yo yo said:


> 1 day break (biking) and... That's probably karma...




At least you saved some money.


----------



## Matus (Jul 22, 2017)

Dave Martell said:


> At least you saved some money.



Not for long, something tells me


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 24, 2017)

I'm hoping to get someone for the *blue maple*! :biggrin:


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 27, 2017)

*Blue Maple Burl* is spoken for. 


I still have *Teal* though.


----------



## Barmoley (Jul 28, 2017)

Dave, how tall are these pretties. I didn't see it mentioned anywhere, I apologize if it was stayted somewhere.

Thanks.


----------



## StephenYu (Jul 28, 2017)

Barmoley said:


> Dave, how tall are these pretties. I didn't see it mentioned anywhere, I apologize if it was stayted somewhere.
> 
> Thanks.



Mine is 33mm at heel


----------



## Barmoley (Jul 28, 2017)

Thank you.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 28, 2017)

StephenYu said:


> Mine is 33mm at heel




Thanks Stephen


----------



## StephenYu (Jul 28, 2017)

No problem!


----------



## Nemo (Jul 28, 2017)

Mine (CPM) is 32mm


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 29, 2017)

Nemo said:


> Mine (CPM) is 32mm




Thanks Phil


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 29, 2017)

Teal is still available. :whistling:


----------



## fleetparadox (Aug 1, 2017)

Looking Good Dave :doublethumbsup: 

Look what I've missed being gone so long. 

-Nick


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 1, 2017)

fleetparadox said:


> Looking Good Dave :doublethumbsup:
> 
> Look what I've missed being gone so long.
> 
> -Nick




HOLY what the hell....is that really you Nick? :bigeek:


----------



## fleetparadox (Aug 1, 2017)

Dave Martell said:


> HOLY what the hell....is that really you Nick? :bigeek:



YEAH! Still got your homemade handle/board wax... who knew you'd start making knives... geez. Congrats!

Edit: I got to sell some Glassstones and DMTs so I had to find my way back here.


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 1, 2017)

Well it's great to see you here. :doublethumbsup:


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 10, 2017)

Bump for teal... :whistling:


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 11, 2017)

I have ironwood too. This block has a lot of metallic gold flash, you can't see in the picture.


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 26, 2017)

Petties....all I see are petties everywhere! 

Yup, working on petties here again.


----------



## KCMande (Aug 26, 2017)

Been using your O1 gyuto all day today, looking forward to his little brother coming home to play.


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 26, 2017)

KCMande said:


> Been using your O1 gyuto all day today, looking forward to his little brother coming home to play.




:doublethumbsup:


----------



## TheCaptain (Aug 26, 2017)

Dave Martell said:


> Petties....all I see are petties everywhere!
> 
> Yup, working on petties here again.



Pictures or it didn't happen...


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 23, 2017)

I'll be showing some finished petties here real soon but I also wanted to mention that I still have the teal and ironwood blocks (shown above) if anyone wants an O1 (carbon) petty. I also have a real dark brown maple burl too that would look great paired with buffalo horn. :wink:



**Note - I've run out of CPM154 petties and will also run out of O1 petties soon as well. *


----------



## Nomsdotcom (Oct 6, 2017)

Hi Dave, 
Tried to Pm but it said your mailbox is full.
Just wondering if you still had an 01 petty still available? 
I'd say octagonal, copper spacer with the teal if possible :]

Regards,
Kevin


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 6, 2017)

Nomsdotcom said:


> Hi Dave,
> Tried to Pm but it said your mailbox is full.
> Just wondering if you still had an 01 petty still available?
> I'd say octagonal, copper spacer with the teal if possible :]
> ...




Hi Kevin,
The forum admins have screwed up my inbox so I'll have to get that fixed.

In the meantime, yes I do have an O1 petty available and the teal block is still here as well. Copper spacer is a good idea, I can picture that looking nicely. What type of bolster or maybe you'd like to just do it all in the teal burl?

Thanks for the inquiry, I'll get back to you through PM as soon as possible. You can also shoot me an email if you like.

Regards,
Dave


----------



## Nomsdotcom (Oct 6, 2017)

Thanks for the quick response Dave,

I'll shoot you an email right now


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 6, 2017)

Nomsdotcom said:


> Thanks for the quick response Dave,
> 
> I'll shoot you an email right now



Awesome, thanks!


----------



## Nomsdotcom (Oct 6, 2017)

JKS mailbox is the best inbox for you?


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 6, 2017)

Nomsdotcom said:


> JKS mailbox is the best inbox for you?




Yup, got your email and I'm responding now. Sorry for all the communication troubles.


----------



## Nomsdotcom (Oct 6, 2017)

No worries, as I was typing this message the app shut down on me haha
If we expect perfection from imperfect systems, we are destined for disappointment


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 6, 2017)

The teal maple burl block is taken, thanks to Kevin. 

The ironwood still remains though. :spiteful:


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 9, 2017)

Dave Martell said:


> I have ironwood too. This block has a lot of metallic gold flash, you can't see in the picture.






The ironwood burl I listed above is in close resemblance to this one. I actually think that I scored them at the same time but can't be sure. Anyway, you could expect similar results....


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 18, 2017)

The purple was done last week.

The orange is getting it's new handle oiled so it's VERY close to being done.

The next is the blue maple and then the teak maple. 



I still have the ironwood burl available...


----------

